
Amazon Web Services terms of use: run far away, run fast - sean_hogle
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/amazon-web-services-terms-use-run-far-away-fast-sean-hogle?trk=prof-post
======
sean_hogle
A few commenters dispute whether the IP non-assertion covenant applies to
"Your Content", defined in the Amazon terms as "Content [that is, "software
(including machine images), data, text, audio, video, or images"], that you or
any End User transfers to us for processing, storage or hosting by the
Services in connection with your AWS account and any computational results
that you or any End User derive from the foregoing through their use of the
Services". If Amazon intended to capture "Your Content" in the non-assertion
covenant, it would have done so expressly, the argument goes, and so therefore
"Your Content" is excluded from the non-assertion.

My response: section 8.1 of the terms states "EXCEPT AS PROVIDED IN THIS
SECTION 8 [where the non-assert clause resides], we obtain no rights under
this Agreement from you or your licensors to Your Content, including any
related intellectual property rights" (all caps added). The implication
clearly is that Amazon obtains no IP rights to "Your Content" EXCEPT as
section 8 provides. Seems fairly clear to me.

I would never allow my client to knowingly sign up to this.

